# New Sage & 1st fish is a steelie!!



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My young friend Mike Murgida & I were doing some shopping & ended up at Chagrin River Gillies Flyshop with about 1/2 hour to fish. Used a bunny-strip streamer purchased at Gillies & on the 3rd cast with my brand new Sage VT2 6 wt, caught a 6-7 lb steelhead (1st steelie & 1st fish on the Sage). Sorry folks, but just HAD to brag. This is my 1st year steelie fishing & was the 3rd steelie I had a hook-up with, but 1st landed (and released).
Mike


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Mikey

She was 70" and you with no camera....I thought those sage flyrods came with a camera installed in the grip! O well, at least you will be in practice for the saltwater blue gills next spring.
See ya!

Brad


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Brad,
Can you BELIEVE I didn't take the camera? I figured on less than an hour (if any time) on the water, & figured would just be casting practice. I think I'm gonna have to buy another digital & just keep it with my gear.
Even without the camera, it was GOOOOOOD!
Mikey


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Has young Mike used up all that deer hair yet or is he too busy playing guide? Still waiting for a package in the Pony Express.
Brad


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Brad...I really don't whether or not Mike has tied anything with the deer hair. I do know that on Sunday we got the hooks & other materials for stelhead streamers & Mike is tying a bunch of those for this weekend. We hope to get some more steelies, & I would bet we do. You had better believe I'll have the camera with me this time!
Mike
ps: shoot me an email & I'll forward Mikes' email address to you, although I think you should have it.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Ohiotuber, you should be very pleased with the Sage product. I own a few and feel they are the best made. Quit forgeting your camera  

tight lines, AJ Johnson III


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

AJ,
I plead "old age" to forgetting the camera....I SWEAR I'm gonna get one just for fishing!
I DO love that Sage....price was right too...I WON it! 
Mike


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike-FREE is always the best price. I had my 5 weight out this morning, gonna chase some steel myself Mon-Tue and was riggin up. If i get one of any size i'll have my camera with me  and i'll post a pic upon my return.

AJ


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope to get back to the Chagrin this weekend. Best chanceis Saturday, but that's OSU-Mich game. Either change plans for Sunday or "listen" to the game. Decisions, decisions! 
Mike


----------

